# Game 49: Heat @ Celtics (2/3/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 3rd, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, my sentiments exactly.

Rondo? kthxbai

Atleast Pierce is out this time...not that it'll matter.

How the hell did we survive during that 15 win season, W2M!? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^knowing that the losing would give us a shot a Beasley or Rose helped 

Each day that passes is a day closer to summer free agency, which is probably the only thing we have to look forward to right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is the worst Heat season I've ever gone through. I no longer think any top FA will want to come here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree, atleast in the others we were either contending, fun to watch, or had the whole draft thing to look forward to. We were basically guaranteed one of Rose, Beasley or Mayo for the most part.

FA is a whole other kettle of fish. We dont have control over the process, and in the meantime, we're stuck in this mire of a season that means nothing and it shows - we've definately taken a step back this year, sadly.

But alas, bring on the Celtics...wooo....


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You guys are crazy. You think going 3-4 in our last 7 games is going to cause a free agent to say "forget Miami?"


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 game losing streak, and now we play Boston? Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Can we not just tank and hope that everyone wins below us? Imagine Wall on this team...think Wade and LeBron wouldn't join then?!

Wall
Wade
LeBron
Beasley
Who cares


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™;6188927 said:


> 2 game losing streak, and now we play Boston? Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


After this game we play @ Cavs and @ Bulls, then...

vs Houston 
@ Atlanta 
@ Philadelphia 
@ New Jersey
@ Memphis
@ Dallas 

:whiteflag:

But I dont think we're losing any big time free agents because of how we're doing right now or no matter what happens to end this season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We will be around 5 or 6 games under .500 by the time Dallas finishes. Once again, aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This will be a long week. Brace yourselves.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Time for "injuries" to Beasley and Wade

Lottery here we come!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This season is the worst I've watched for a long time. Two years ago was horrible, but we knew why. This is just terrible. Mediocrity of the highest form.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even Arroyo is facepalming about this season.

If Wade and Beas are out for any extended period of time, lotto here we come - exactly.

Sidenote: Demarcus Cousins would be niiiice :laugh: Crap, i dont wanna think lotto thoughts!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow it this what this season has come to already? Should we start wearing brown bags on our heads?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Sidenote: Demarcus Cousins would be niiiice :laugh: Crap, i dont wanna think lotto thoughts!


Maybe if we go back to our antics of 2 years ago, we'll be able to take the losses better. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sweet block JO


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Front court defense couldn't suck worse. Need Big Cat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 1 at the end of the 1st.

Too many turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Beas' free throw woes continue, sigh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ahaha another knock out of bounds by the two knuckle heads Beasley/Haslem. with no white shirts around.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat bench trying to give the game away again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was thinking the same thing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie House has been freed on the Heat. Damn shame.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D on Sheed there Udonis.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

officials really calling some BS on us this quarter. =/ shocker.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rondo with the epic flop.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Fumbling bumbling Haslem. Hope he's not in red next season, at least not Heat red.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can we always foul in these situations? HOW!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think our guys have serious mental problems...how do you foul on those shots so frequently? GAHHHHH THIS ****ING TEAM!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane had two opportunities to come away with that ball...ack!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BEas has 3 shot attempts? Is he just not being aggressive or whats happening?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO has 0 boards. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, JO and Rafer get T'd up. Way to keep in control, guys.

We're within 4 and you do that? WTF


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel ****ing Anthony over Magloire, what is wrong with our coach and will we have to deal with him another year? Who isn't it obvious to that Magloire is better than Anthony besides the weasel himself?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move by Beas. He makes some difficult shots at the rim.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO gets called for a BS foul on one end. Beasley is fouled on the other end, Perkins screams and no T. Beasley makes a lay-up and gets OBVIOUSLY fouled and no call. Ray Allen falls and uses his leg to push Q from getting the ball and they give him the timeout. 

I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah the Joel over Jamaal thing is one of my biggest Spo beefs.

Nice D by Beasley.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley never hits wide-open shots.

Of course Rondo is a three-point shooter tonight.

Dumb shot Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Rondo hitting 3's, great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo = Reggie Miller against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Garnett shuffled his feet before hitting Rondo. No need to call that though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo reaction to 5-0 Boston guards run = Bench the guy whose scored 6pts in the quarter.

Where's my facepalm?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade feelin it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast its not a blowout, i guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally grabbed the ****ing ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How come theyre getting so many offensive boards? Rebound, fools!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> How come theyre getting so many offensive boards? Rebound, fools!


They need Magloire in there to rape the glass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tied game at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Rondo are playing each other to a stand still.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

they have 13 offensive boards!? I knew they had heaps. We have 3.

MAGLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That Wade commercial was sweet, I never seen that one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice move by DQ, but can't hit the shot. The story of his season. Remember when every time we played the C's Cook was compared to a young, poor-man's Allen? No longer.

Bad foul by Beasley, but did that really need to be called? Christ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who didnt see this run coming?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Daequan you dead? Ya mon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'd be winning if we could rebound. Just about every other stat is in our favour.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade enters for Beasley?

Ok im lost.

Spoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ - plz, for the love of god, just stop shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...Aaaand Ray shows him how its done. Sweet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK. I cant back him up any more. Move Daequan, somehow. He sucks now. I, along with many others I see playing in parks around Miami, shoot better than he has. A shooting slump can't last this long for a "shooter."


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Wade enters for Beasley?
> 
> Ok im lost.
> 
> Spoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank you, needed that.

Facepalm indeed Spo. Wish he'd facepalm himself with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MMM, love that 14-4 Boston run to give em a 10 pt lead.

Thanks guys


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL this team... makes me want to kill a puppy. I'm starting to think Wade is as good as gone. Look at these jokers that are supposedly professional basketball players can't make wide open shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was *the first rebound for one of our centers.*

WHY THE **** IS MAGLOIRE NOT PLAYING SPOELSTRA YOU NUMBSKULL WAKE THE **** UP


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we rebound!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needz Moa Magluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course House hits that three. Why can't we stay on shooters?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 8-0 run here by us - man, this team is the biggest dicktease.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Another behind the back pass Wade? come on


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This season is one big joke. More so than the XX season, even though that one actually began with expectations. At least that season had the injury excuse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The sad thing is that everyone here knows how they would improve the team, yet the guys running the joint have no clue.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't believe we are @ Cleveland tomarrow. How many on the road back to backs has this team had already? Seems like a lot. This is how injuries happen.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heated said:


> I can't believe we are @ Cleveland tomarrow. How many on the road back to backs has this team had already? Seems like a lot. This is how injuries happen.


And on national TV.


The only thing is, if we end up winning both games it would be great. That's the thing about national tv, it can make you feel great or terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO has to make that.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

HAHA, another call the refs missed. what a joke, **** the nba


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Q-Rich


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kudos for hanging tough guys, but we're gonna be under .500 by tonight


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

great, another turnover just when we needed it most


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade takes a ridiculously tough shot and now turns it over.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wade chokes........ he used to be clutch but it's the year of the choke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's become decidely unclutch this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And of course we miss a free throw..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

are the refs really going to call that? what a joke


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

way to gooooooooo!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

****, i'm not even watching them tomarrow. I need a break from the misery. being a fan of miami sports ****ing sucks. it'll probably make them win anyway.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Remember when Wade and Haslem were clutch foul shooters? Gone.

Genius foul right here.

EDIT: This post was transmitted several minutes earlier, my internet doesn't like this site.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is this our first time under .500?

Edit: Yes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep. For a long time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This trade deadline will say a lot about what the organization thinks about this season. This team is on a nasty decline. Will we make a move to try to right this ship or show that this season is nothing more than waiting for this summer?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good call W2M. Id be hoping we're pushing for Amare, but thats a pipe dream.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad I didnt watch tonight I guess


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd like to see us either make a smaller move for a swingman who can either start or come off the bench and score, or a competent big, OR make a BLOCKBUSTER deal using a bunch of our expirings to bring in guys who can compete now and in the foreseeable future. We can build a deeper team through trade than through free agency, where we're limited by the cap.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

> Erik Spoelstra added "Energy Bus" barricades in the locker room, replete with a Heat logo on the picture of the yellow school bus. It's not quite the same as adding another athletic wing, but they also don't count against the salary cap or luxury tax.


tactical facepalm?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^ :laugh: 

Sadly, All you can do is laugh at this point


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

See Eric, even Jesus *tutt tutt*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why don't they just trade Beasley?

Udonis Haslem averages more minutes than Carl Landry. And I'll let you in on a secret: he isn't as good as him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> tactical facepalm?


He reminds me of one of those corny motivational troupes that corporations hire to speak to their employees.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> He reminds me of one of those corny motivational troupes that corporations hire to speak to their employees.


I'll just pretend Spo is deliberately trolling the media during each press conference. It must be frustrating as hell for them to ask a legit question every now and then and receive a canned answer straight out of an Anthony Robbins book.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nov. 29, 2008 is the last time we were under .500.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Why don't they just trade Beasley?


_
"Because one day Michael's really going to get a chance to actually play the role of the starting PF. Unfortunately that day has not arrived yet, as Mike is still developing. For instance, tonight Michael got scored on on at least one occasion. That's just not acceptable. He knows that. He's got a lot of work to do before he becomes 100% mistake-proof, and the only way he can get there is by sitting on the bench during crucial junctures of the game and playing prolonged stretches out of position."_

Sounds about right.

If things keep going as they are, the team's going to have to throw the towel in eventually and actually play Beasley; finally realizing that there's no excuse to play the veteran over the young guy in a waste of a year like this. It's not like we're winning enough games their way.

Granted Haslem played well tonight and Mike was marred by foul trouble.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just watched the re-run. What the hell is with Wade making stupid passes and plays at the end of a game? He did it vs. Cleveland, and he did a couple against Boston.


----------

